# Alexandrine or Quaker?



## hazza (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm getting a bird, but I need help, I can't decide which one to get?
Which is more affectionate?
Obedient?
talkative?
Which is quieter?

also any other Goods and bads about each bird? thank you in advance!


----------



## Cyann (Nov 9, 2011)

i have a lorikeet and trust me, when they bite it hurts, alot, they are very social and love to talk so their not the quiets bird but if you have one or even two hand trained lorikeets they are lovely, they love to be with you all the time, talk to you and keep you company, i have a scaley brested and she was hand trained when i got her, she is wonderful, they just need to learn to trust you and you can do almost anything with them, a quite bird would have to be a blue, black masked love bird


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 9, 2011)

Green cheeked conure!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 9, 2011)

Get a Native parrot. Quakers are highly invasive and I'm surprised that they can still be sold in OZ. Cockatiels are one of the quietest parrots you can get. Whatever parrot you get, remember that they require a lot of social contact.


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Get a Native parrot. Quakers are highly invasive and I'm surprised that they can still be sold in OZ. Cockatiels are one of the quietest parrots you can get. Whatever parrot you get, remember that they require a lot of social contact.


Yeah or a Regent parrot or a Superb Parrot, they are very pretty and are quiet nice natives. Alex's and Quakers are noisy as!!


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe think about a Cockatoo?
Or an Eclectus? 
Those are good native options -- I'm deciding between a Galah or a Corella for a 5ft tall 3 or 4ft long 2ft deep cage.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 9, 2011)

Quaker... They arnt quite tho... both those birds are LOUD!


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 9, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Quaker... They arnt quite tho... both those birds are LOUD!


So are Cockatoo's, Galah's and Corella's!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 10, 2011)

We have cockatiels & a Indian Ringneck.......they are all spoilt rotten & all demand attention. I agree with the comment above about cockatiels being the quieter of the lot.......but trust me, they can also be VERY noisy! We have 'phones'  ringing & beeping all day long at our place, & when i am out, the neighbours have to listen to 'let me out, let me out' for hours on end! :lol: Lucky they love me!


----------



## jezza11 (Nov 10, 2011)

quaker all the way they are lovly birds if you get them from a good breeder, and if i red right your in maitland i know there are heaps of breeders near you, just dnt go to a pet shop stick to breeders


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 10, 2011)

Cockatiels are alot quieter , I have quite house ringneck and Noisy Avery ringnecks , oh crap I seem to have quite a few birds.... ugh

But the Quakers are very Friendly , mine will fly on anyone who comes to visit if hes out of his cage compared to the others.

Also a mate who comes round has taught the quaker to say something different in an hr or so visit each time , compared to the months it's taken to get the ringneck to say a few things I can't repeat here , haha


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 10, 2011)

Just remember that it is really important to socialise whichever bird you get - I know quite a few quakers that are 'one person' birds. They can be lovely but they can also hate everything (including other people that go to touch them). If you are looking for a quiet pet then don't get a bird, every one has a different personality and some may be quiet and some may be noisy. If you entertain it, train it and bond with it, it is less likely to be as much of a problem though.


----------



## miss2 (Nov 10, 2011)

quakers are amazing but have a very serious attitude!
they are noisy, cranky and rude but can also be lovely, affectionate and sooky!

from personal experince i find alexanderines more sooky and not as noisy but it comes down to the bird also i guess.
quakers can get really cranky if they are not given enough attention and i have found alexandrines get depressed..........

if you want serious personailty go a quaker just be prepared to give it everything it needs


----------

